# One Step Papers Offers New HiTemp Plus� Premium Color Laser Transfer Paper



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*One Step Papers Offers New HiTemp Plus® Premium Color Laser Transfer Paper*

One Step Papers has developed a new color laser transfer paper called HiTemp Plus® Premium that is designed to fulfill three requirements: printability, transferability, and washability at an affordable price. 

Designed for the new generation of color laser equipment, this new transfer paper prints with a soft, textured, matte finish. It can be used in most color copiers including Xerox, Canon, Konica and Minolta. It also can be used in most color laser printers such as Okidata, Ricoh, HP, and Brother. By adjusting the paper setting or output tray, it may be used in other equipment brands as well. 

In production, HiTemp Plus Premium can be heat sealed in only 15 seconds. The result is a soft, breathable transfer that stretches with the garment. It does not crack or peel after repeated washings and rivals the durability of screen printed garments. It is intended for light-colored or pastel color garments. It comes in four sizes: A4, A3, 8 ½ x 11 inches and 11 x 17 inches. 

For more information, contact One Step Papers at (305) 238-2296; toll-free (800) 232-4657; email: [email protected]; www.onesteppapers.com.


----------

